
How much does having a personal website impact your career - hariprasath95
I am seeing a lot of people&#x2F;sites claiming personal websites are a must. but does it really impact your career? Should I spend time in making one? please shed your thoughts on this
======
epiddy
I do not have a personal site. I've been in the industry software industry 20+
yrs primarily in the Microsoft ecosystem, but not exclusively.

"Impact your career" can involved many things, but I'm reading your question
as two-fold: 1) Getting a new job at a new company 2) Moving up at an existing
company

For 1, the goal is to show someone that doesn't know you, what your
capabilities are, and what you can bring to the table - that can be through
various ways, people who say you must have a personal site are really just
saying that a personal site is your portfolio that you can show people, but
github and others are suitable as well. Here you've got to be able to
demonstrate your capabilities - it is easier with a site, or some other
publicly accessible form of portfolio (github, etc).

For 2, it is about growing yourself technically and politically and your
internally executed work IS your portfolio. Succeed on your executed work and
challenge yourself by taking on additional responsibilities where able and the
rest will follow. YOU are always your best portfolio.

HTH

~~~
hariprasath95
thanks for replying, I have a GitHub repo that extensively shows my work.
however, I do not have a website separately. I feel peer pressure cuz everyone
is building a portfolio website. so was curious to know

